# Journey to Guangxi of China



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

May 2011. I joined 3 of my Chinese friends from China to collect some new & undescribed species of fish for research purpose.....here are some photos taken during our trip in Guangxi of China:

The underwater world (freshwarter) of Guangxi:



















The _Vallisneria_ is growing well in the hardwater (limestone / karst area):


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

A lot of air bubbles coming out from the rocky bottom....



















Water is crystal clear!!!










In another river, mosses are found abundantly here:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Got 2 species of mosses (probably _Vesicularia_) and 1 species of _Pelia_ are found here:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

An algae-eating shrimp is eating the hair algae....










_Ottelia acuminata _also found here:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

We did some exploration inside a dark cave & found a cave fish (_Sinocyclocheilus microphthalmus_) in a subterranean river:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Cave fish:




























....to be continued.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for taking us! Love your journeys!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very pretty places! would love to find a river like that here =)
love the cave fish too!!


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

amazing photos.Very inspiring as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. I wish I can visit some of those places. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all for viewing....

Some shots taken at Guangxi:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Some more....

White buffalo.










noodle:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That cave fish has very large nostrils, perhaps indicating a very good sense of smell. It still has eyes. Is it found in total darkness or where there is still some light?


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

It is found near cave mouth....

I need to go travelling again....too many photos to share but no time to post. Will post the pictures next week.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Some scenery shots at Guangxi:





































more....


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

And more...





































.....to be continued.


----------



## jimko (Jun 10, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like a really fun adventure.

The water is so clear and clean. The fish is pretty ugly though.

More pictures!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

jimko said:


> Great pictures. Looks like a really fun adventure.
> 
> The water is so clear and clean. The fish is pretty ugly though.
> 
> More pictures!


Thanks. Just came back from Korea....should be able to post my photos taken in China & other places soon....


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Love em! Keep em coming!


----------

